# New lamancha herd sire is here!



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 30, 2016)

As the title said, our new lamancha herd sire is here 
Sadly, after a series of unfortunate events we were without a lamancha buck. It was devastating to say the least. Sometimes you can give everything you've got, but it doesn't always work the way you would like. 

Long story short, we now have Tiapan. 
"Ti" has a very nice pedigree behind him, I am so pleased to have his genetics!
Here is a pic of Tapain 
They aren't the best as it was raining and getting late. We picked him up on the 20th, I just haven't been able to post about him. His breeder had him collected & he is already DNA'ed. I'm hoping he blends in with our lines well 





I had seen his sire (owned by someone else) and was in love back in 2014. I didn't stay in touch with with the owner, but had heard that his sire is now a finished champion and appraised at a 91 EEE.
Sire:
CH MINT*LEAF BRIGADIER
**photo courtesy of Majenli Dairy Goats





Tiapan's dam is from the Tempo line. She was one of the 2010 spotlight sale does. I don't have any photos of his dam, but this is the link that was composed before she went to the Spotlight Sale-
http://www.ruhigestelle.com/2010SpotlightSaleDoe.pdf
As you can see, SGCH KASTDEMUR'S EVIAN is in there, to my knowledge she is the highest appraising lamancha 
Kim (Ti's dam) is on DHIR milk test this year and is on track to earn her star.
When she does, she will be a 10*M milker.
I am unsure as to how many show wins she has, but I do know she was 1st place 5+ year old at the NC Mountain state fair this year.

This is Taipan's half sister, she has the same sire:
CH MAJENLI CLEOPATRA LA 90 VEEE
She was 10th place at the 2016 ADGA National show
**photo courtesy of Majenli Dairy Goats









Photos used by permission of/by Majenli Dairy Goats
Photos are not to be used without permission.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 30, 2016)

Oh my word...  Those goats are insanely gorgeous.  And a little intimidating.  This is why I stick with Nigie bucks! 

Congrats!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 30, 2016)

Wow!!!!! He is beautiful and those lines! We will definitely need pictures of his babies, of course!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 30, 2016)

We are very excited to get to usin' this boy! 

Truth be told I only knew the sire/ dam stuff... never even saw all the stuff @Goat Whisperer  posted.  
We are very blessed to have him. We are also happy that our friends farm (the one that bred these two to get Tai) is doing so well. 
We had gotten Chance, our previous herdsire, from them. Chance produced some gorgeous kids and it was so tragic to lose him.
We were so happy that they had a buck that would be just as perfect for us.

Very Blessed!

We were very distraught after losing Chance and we also didn't think we would be able to breed this year. We had NO bucks that we could use due to they are all related now... Sooo...

God has provided! Through the blessings of many!

This is our buck year! So thankful. We have One Fine Acres Buck for Goat Whisperers Nigerians. I have Tai for my Lamanchas, Olaf for our Nubian(s), and a  very gorgeous Purebred Mini Nubian! 

Our hope and prayer is to sow into others lives as we have been sown into!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 30, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## luvmypets (Sep 30, 2016)

So pretty   Man I need some goats


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 30, 2016)

Do you owners with LaManchas frequently deal with ear infections or ear problems? I met someone with LaManchas who said it had happened several times with her small herd.


----------



## Ferguson K (Sep 30, 2016)

He sure is gorgeous!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 30, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Do you owners with LaManchas frequently deal with ear infections or ear problems? I met someone with LaManchas who said it had happened several times with her small herd.



We have never had an ear infection in a Lamancha. Every once in awhile on the real tight eared girls I have to take my pinky fingernail and get the wax out that can accumulate. Yeah I know sounds gross but how else can I get it out? Some have real TIGHT ears.


----------



## TAH (Sep 30, 2016)

He is so handsome!!


----------

